# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Leeftijd 15 & 64 kg - te dik ?

## Liseroos

Hoi 

Ik ben 15 jaar en ben 64 kilo .. is dat te dik voor mijn leeftijd ?
Mijn lengte is 1.72 
Eerst was ik 59 kg maar toen kreeg ik de pil, vandaar ben ik nu 
64 kg

x

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Liseroos,

http://www.wcrf.nl/kankerpreventie/g...cts4wodik09KA# hier kan je je BMI berekenen en met jou lengte en gewicht kom je uit op "Uw BMI is 21.6... Dit betekent dat u een gezond gewicht heeft."
http://games.voedingscentrum.nl/body...body_mass.html ook hier kan je BMI berekenen, deze aan de hand van leeftijd, geslacht, gewicht en lengte en daar kom je uit op 'BMI 21.63 Je hebt een gezond gewicht. Houd je gewicht op dit peil door gezond te eten en goed te bewegen"

Volgens de 'maatstaven' heb je een gezond gewicht  :Smile: 
Belangrijkste is in mijn ogen dat jij je zelf prettig voelt met/in jou eigen lichaam!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Liseroos

Dankje wel !
Ik twijfel nu nog wel eens aan mijn lichaam.

Liefs Liseroos

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: 

Ik hoop dat je voornamelijk blij bent met jezelf en iedereen twijfelt wel eens over zijn of haar lichaam  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Je hebt een gezond gewicht liseroos!
Wees er blij mee en dankbaar voor  :Wink: .

leer van je lichaam houden zoals het is; niemand is nl volmaakt  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Liseroos

ja je hebt helemaal gelijk !
ik moet mezelf maar gewoon accepteren.
maar er dat blijft moeilijk omdat er
van die jongens in mijn klas zijn die zeggen
dat je kleine borsten hebt enz.
ik trek me er zo min mogelijk iets vandaan
ze zeggen het namelijk tegen alle meisjes
van mijn klas ! Het zijn echt van zulke players.
en als ik zit heb ik soms ook een buikje $
wat ik dus niet leuk vind, maar me moeder
zegt dat iedereen dat heeft ..

xx

----------


## Agnes574

Idd Liseroos,

Iedereen heeft een buikje als hij/zij zit ... maar vaak heeft dat ook met een verkeerde zithouding te maken; zit goed rechtop dan is dat buikje véél minder  :Wink: 

Verder...zéér verstandige dingen die je zegt!!
Doe zo voort meid!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Liseroos

ja zal nog beter recht op gaan zitten ! hahah .. nog beter dan $
Verder sport ik 4 keer per week dus wat dat betreft .. 
voor mijn trainingen moet ik ook buikspiertrainingen doen.

xx

----------


## davanzu21

Soms ben ik zo mega vet jaloers op al die jongens en meisjes die alles kunnen eten en geen grammetje aankomen... Niet eerlijk.

Oeps.

----------


## Liseroos

Haha ja idd die mensen heb je ..
eerst was dat ook het geval bij mij .. maar nu ik 
de pil ben gaan slikken, ben ik toch ietsje dikker geworden
eerst was ik namelijk 58/59 kg en nu 63/64 dusja ..


x

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi .. tussen mijn 15de en 25ste woog ik altijd zo'n 55kg (met een lengte van 1.65) en kon ik eten wat ik wilde!!
Nu ik er 35 ben is dat wel anders  :Wink:  ... maar maakt me niets uit hoevéél ik weeg, als ik me maar lekker voel in mijn vel!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Davanzu, ik ben zo iemand die kan eten wat ze wil zonder aan te komen (1.83 bij 64/65/66 kg). Ik heb daar altijd veel moeite mee gehad want ik was altijd die lange 'Lucifer' en ondanks vele voedingsadviezen lukt het me nog steeds niet om zwaarder te worden, maar ik heb geleerd mijzelf te accepteren...

@ Liseroos, ja ik woog voordat ik de pil gebruikte ook minder dan met de pil... 

@ Agnes, gelijk heb je! Als je je maar lekker voelt in je eigen vel  :Smile:  
Hopelijk komt het aankomen bij mij ook als ik wat ouder wordt... wordt soms een beetje moe van een ieder die steeds zegt 'goh ben je weer afgevallen' ookal eet ik meer en heb ik alle voedingsadviezen zo onderhand al wel gehad  :Confused:  ...

----------


## Liseroos

& Luuss 
ohokee dat hebben er dus meer last van !
ja dat is natuurlijk ook niet leuk als mensen zeggen dat
je bent afgevallen terwijl je probeert wat meer te gaan wegen ..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Liseroos,
Veel meiden/dames/vrouwen komen (wat) aan door de pil.. en bij veel medicijnen is aankomen een mogelijke bijwerking.
Het is inderdaad niet leuk, maarja ik probeer het naast me neer te leggen en ik blijf mijn best doen om 'op gewicht' te blijven ...

----------


## davanzu21

> @ Davanzu, ik ben zo iemand die kan eten wat ze wil zonder aan te komen (1.83 bij 64/65/66 kg). Ik heb daar altijd veel moeite mee gehad want ik was altijd die lange 'Lucifer' en ondanks vele voedingsadviezen lukt het me nog steeds niet om zwaarder te worden, maar ik heb geleerd mijzelf te accepteren...


Heel erg veel sterkte, lijkt me heel erg vervelend en moeilijk voor je...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Davanzu,
Ik heb me er (grotendeels) bij neergelegd dat ik waarschijnlijk blijf zoals ik ben... 
Ik was laatst bij mijn nicht en die zei 'goh ben je afgevallen' en 2 week later was ik daar weer en zei ze 'het lijkt wel alsof je nog meer bent afgevallen dan de vorige keer' nadat ze mijn polsen vastpakte... dus dat was wel even slikken...
Ik doe sinds een week fitness in de hoop door spiermassa wat meer aan te komen en wat voller te worden, maar de tijd zal het leren... en anders ben ik zoals ik ben  :Smile:

----------


## loesdewater

je gewicht is super meid!

Waarom jezelf zo moeilijk maken, je zit gezond in je vel!

----------

